# How to get a sling around a tree before climbing it? What technique is this?



## SPL Tech (Apr 27, 2012)

I am trying to figure out how to conduct a specific technique used with DRT climbing. Basically, you throw your weight and attached line over a branch. You then take a piece of webbing and tie a rap ring on each end with a water knot. Somehow you attach the piece of webbing and two rap rings to the string and pull it over the branch. Then, somehow you end up with a sling running over the branch and your string running through the rap rings. Lastly, you swap the string out with your climbing rope and you're done. With this technique your rope runs through the rap rings that are attached to the sling rather than directly over the branch. The part I cant figure out is how to attach the sling to the string and how to get the string to go through the rap rings once you pull the sling up and over the branch. Does anyone know of the technique I am referencing?


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 27, 2012)

Remote instalation of Cambium saver, friction saver, ring to ring sling, false crotch, and probably more names, here is a good demo video of instal and controled removal from ground make sure to thread intire throw line through the large ring then other end of throw line through the small ring re ataching throw bag under small ring to haul it up with and to flip and set it 

Installing a ring to ring cambium saver from the ground - YouTube

Paul


----------



## Panama (Apr 27, 2012)

What are you....new? or just trolling?


----------



## deevo (Apr 27, 2012)

Panama said:


> What are you....new? or just trolling?



Well, he must not of seen the 101 forum! Or it's AA!!!!


----------



## Panama (Apr 28, 2012)

Guess I shouldn't be jumping to conclusions. If you are new to climbing, you really need to spend a little on some books. A good start is the tree climbers companion. Bailey's - The Tree Climbers Companion - by Jeff Jepson Available at Sherrill Tree and Wesspur also.


----------



## tree md (Apr 29, 2012)

I have used that technique in the past but to tell the truth, I find it wastes way too much time on setting a line. If you are doing it professionally, time is money. If you are playing around in the back yard no big deal but too time consuming when you are on the clock and the meter is running IMO.

I went back to climbing natural crotch and never looked back. 

I also found that the friction saver rings were rougher on my climbing line than a natural crotch and caused my line to milk. I know there are probably a lot of tree huggers out there that would say you need to use a friction saver or cambium saver when climbing prunes but the truth of the matter is climbers have been climbing natural crotch from the beginning without killing trees with their climb lines.

You will have to isolate a limb with your throw line to make this technique work and you can also retrieve the friction saver from the ground when you are finished by tying a figure 8 knot which is the perfect size for passing through the large ring and catching in the small ring to pull it out of the tree.


----------



## Piranhamonkey (Apr 30, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Remote instalation of Cambium saver, friction saver, ring to ring sling, false crotch, and probably more names, here is a good demo video of instal and controled removal from ground make sure to thread intire throw line through the large ring then other end of throw line through the small ring re ataching throw bag under small ring to haul it up with and to flip and set it
> 
> Installing a ring to ring cambium saver from the ground - YouTube
> 
> Paul



do it on a low hanging limb where you can play with it. You will see that it is surprisingly simple 

Frictionsaver


----------



## Carburetorless (Apr 30, 2012)

SherrillTree's 2012 Master Catalog pg 28 shows the technique. You can download the catalog from their website.

I've never used that type of friction saver so I can't say for sure how well it works. I use the caterpillar type cambium savers, and they work great.

To set the caterpillars you throw you weight and line over the crotch you want, run your rope through the caterpillar, tie a slip knot under the caterpillar, pull the caterpillar over the crotch with the other end of the rope, then when it's set in the crotch you pull down hard on both ends of the rope to pull the slip knot out and you're set. 

To retrieve it you tie a figure 8 in the end of the rope and pull the other end down. 

To me the caterpillars seem much easier to set, and it's real easy to set more than one if you have multiple crotches. 

The caterpillars set the same way as the leather cambium savers, but their more flexible since their a flexible conduit instead of horseshoe shaped leather tube.

The only problem I have with them is that they're sometimes difficult to pull over a tight crotch(a crotch where there is a sharp angle where it V's. Seems it would be simple enough to make a nose cone to help guide it over such a crotch though.


----------



## Jace (Apr 30, 2012)

Carburetorless said:


> SherrillTree's 2012 Master Catalog pg 28 shows the technique. You can download the catalog from their website.
> 
> I've never used that type of friction saver so I can't say for sure how well it works. I use the caterpillar type cambium savers, and they work great.
> 
> ...




I have used the same thing for a few months now, and I like it as well. Its quick to install and remove (and like Tree md said, time is money).


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 1, 2012)

Think I am going to get the catapillar I assume that is the sewn leather friction saver that goes over the crotch.
did a nasty split hackberry yesterday and with the rough bark fighting me I wished I had taken the time to put the friction saver in by the time I got up there I was soaking sweat, most of the trees around here I can set my rope off a step ladder with 4-5 sticks have a wood stick with just a jamoson hook no blade dedicated to setting the climb line so the sleeve style saver would hang pretty easy with the poles too, hackberry sucks as far as grabbing the rope. and they are usually removals and I hate them so no hugging them just looking out for my line and tennis elbow.
Paul


----------



## Carburetorless (May 1, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Think I am going to get the catapillar I assume that is the sewn leather friction saver that goes over the crotch.
> 
> Paul



No, actually Caterpillars are a flexible conduit.

Caterpillar Friction Savers for up to 5/8" Lines, 4 lengths : SherrillTree Tree Care Equipment


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 1, 2012)

Cool, had't seen these, will have to get one,
Paul


----------



## Carburetorless (May 1, 2012)

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Cool, had't seen these, will have to get one,
> Paul



Get a size bigger than what you think you'll need.


----------

